# PA elk cam



## Sliverfox (Aug 24, 2021)

For those that enjoy watching wild animals,,,PA-game- commission   has their elk camera up & running
Elk mating season is  coming.
You can watch  the bull elk  spar / fight ,, hear them bugle.

The leaves haven't  changed color ,, yet.
The camera is up till  hunting season,, so you can see the colorful leaves.

Last year  the camera came down as TOO many people ignored the  no trespassing signs.

As with any Wild animal there is chance of someone getting injured.


----------



## feywon (Aug 24, 2021)

We get Elk moving thru our place (probably to get at water in irrigation ditch), because most of our neighbors have 'Elk Fences' (8ft high).  i've yet to see one, and am more likely to get some kind of  motion activated camera for that purpose than for security.  Their scat is strewn across our property, easily distinguishable from the deer (which we have seen grazing in our meadow just after sundown) and rabbit droppings.  And one winter morning when i was defrosting the windows and warm interior of the car to take my daughter to her 6 a.m. shift, i heard one complaining out the noise and headlights from the bottom of the  northern drive. As much as i'd like to see one i didn't want to do anything that it could take as a threat or challenge, so i went down the eastern drive from house yard to main driveway that day. 

i also suspect they are responsible for the flattening of some of the wild Sagebrush.  If a path of flattened ones were common i'd think they just couldn't be bothered to wind their way between the large shrubs but it is just one here and there looking as if something huge made a bed of the sage. Not the young Junipers, or softer 'volunteer' plants,  always the Sage.


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## Sliverfox (Aug 25, 2021)

That looks like the camera at the Elk visitor's center.
Try putting in PA Game Elk cam


----------



## Gemma (Aug 25, 2021)

One can see the elk right in the school yard of the Benezette elementary school during the daytime.  They are always crossing route 255.  One has to be careful traveling through that area. 

Elk archery season opens September 12th, then the firearm season on November 2nd.  The PGC issued 187 elk tags this year.  56 of those tags are earmarked for bulls.  The elk herd is at 1400 right now.  

We don't have to go far to see elk.  They occasionally drop out of the game lands into our backyard.  We shoo them back up from where they came from because they have a habit of stripping the bark off of wild cherry trees.


----------



## Sliverfox (Aug 26, 2021)

We have been to elk county several times to watch the elk &  travel the  back roads up there.

After seeing the coal mine  operations up there.
It started me to  online searches  of  the history up there.

Some interesting  things happened up there,, beside  the 'lost Civil War gold.


----------

